# Pentax- Something with a nice design?



## Anjouri123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still Pentax has not made a elegant and small tilting flash for its mirrorless cameras? Something with a nice design?


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 9, 2014)

Surely they need to sort out an elegant design for the mirrorless cameras first.  (Ducks)
The looks of the K-01 have something lacking there IMHO


----------



## scythefwd (Aug 13, 2014)

I actually like the q10, but I know nothing about photography.. so that may have something to do with that lol.

I've noticed that too... what is it with them wanting you to use a flash from a full size flash on a 1/3 size camera?


----------



## pez (Sep 25, 2014)

I know the K-01 is rather fugly and un-compact, but I have had a great time using a pair of these that I got for a song. They have a proven sensor, an impressive range of control, and excellent IQ. I like to use them for macro photography. Sometimes I carry my yellow one with the pancake DA40XS lens mounted to a gathering, because it just doesn't look like a serious camera, putting people at ease when I point it at them. I guess it's an acquired taste, lol.


----------

